# Motor dreht unkontrolliert im Handbetrieb (MDX61B + CMP50S)



## Andrax (28 November 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe hier einen MDX61B mit einem Servo CMP50S.
Der Umrichter und Servo sind über längere Zeit (2 Jahre +) nicht gelaufen.
Ich habe alles korrekt zusammengebaut, original Motorkabel und Geberkabel.
In der erweiterten Buspositionierung wird mir die korrekte Motorposition angezeigt.
Beim Testlauf im Handbetrieb, dreht der Motor allerdings unkontrolliert los (mit starken Geräuschen) und es kommt der Fehler "Drehzahlüberwachung.

Also habe ich die komplette Inbetriebnahme nochmals durchgeführt.
Leider ohne Erfolg, das Problem bleibt bestehen.

Hab ich irgend was vergessen, muss ich den Geber kalibrieren?
So kenne ich das zumindest von Kollmorgen


Gruß

Andre


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2018)

Also wenn ein Servomotor unkontrolliert losschießt und dann N-Überwachung kommt, würde ich
als erstes mal darauf tippen, dass der Geber falsch angeschlossen oder parametriert ist oder
der Motor nicht im Rechtsdrehfeld angeschlossen wurde.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 November 2018)

Und als zweites würde ich auf einen defekten Drehgeber schließen.
Optische Gebersysteme haben da so ihre Probleme wenn das Gehäuse nicht dicht ist und Staub und/oder Feuchte eindringen.


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2018)

Standardfehler bei falsch angeschlossenem Motor


----------



## Andrax (28 November 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich habe jetzt nochmals die Leitungen geprüft. L1 und L3 waren vertauscht.
Nochmals getestet, keine Änderung.
Habe jetzt zusätzlich Motorkabel und Encoderkabel ausgetauscht (vom Servo der läuft) und zum Schluss auch noch den Servo.
Keine Änderung.

Servotreiber defekt ?

Gruß

Andre


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2018)

Diesen Hinweis gelesen?



> Und als zweites würde ich auf einen defekten Drehgeber schließen.
> Optische Gebersysteme haben da so ihre Probleme wenn das Gehäuse nicht dicht ist und Staub und/oder Feuchte eindringen.


----------



## Andrax (28 November 2018)

Ja habe ich,

Glücklicherweise habe ich von dem Servo 2 daliegen.
Leider kein Effekt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Parametrierung aus? Kann man hier den Fehler ausschließen?


----------



## Andrax (28 November 2018)

Ich habe die Inbetriebnahme (Online) durchlaufen lassen.
Hab ich evtl was vergessen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2018)

> Ich habe die Inbetriebnahme (Online) durchlaufen lassen.
> Hab ich evtl was vergessen?



Und dort auch alles richtig angegeben ( Motor, Geber usw... )
Inbetriebnahme abgeschlossen und Daten auf den Umrichter geladen?


----------



## Andrax (28 November 2018)




----------



## Andrax (28 November 2018)

Ich hab mal Screenshots gemacht.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 November 2018)

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal Ärger mit SEW Servogetriebemotoren. Die Einbaulage war hängend unter dem Getriebe. Gebersystem optisch.
Da sickerte gelegentlich etwas Öl vom Getriebe durch den Motor zum Geber durch. Ergebnis: verheerend. Wenn man weiß wonach man sucht wird man dann sofort nervös wenn man im Geberdeckel einen Öltropfen findet.


----------



## Andrax (29 November 2018)

Guten Morgen,

leider nein.
Der Motor ist samt Kabel in Ordnung.
Alles am anderen MDX61 angeschlossen und Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt, läuft.

Also hat der Umrichter ne Macke.
Aber wo fang ich an zu Suchen?


----------



## acid (29 November 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor Jahren mal Ärger mit SEW Servogetriebemotoren. Die Einbaulage war hängend unter dem Getriebe. Gebersystem optisch.
> Da sickerte gelegentlich etwas Öl vom Getriebe durch den Motor zum Geber durch. Ergebnis: verheerend. Wenn man weiß wonach man sucht wird man dann sofort nervös wenn man im Geberdeckel einen Öltropfen findet.



Auch in nasser Umgebung sind diese Geber (ich meine es sind Baumer?) ein Quell steter Freude bei dieser Einbaulage, von wegen IP66...


----------



## SEWSERVICE (29 November 2018)

Ändere mal bitte die Steifigkeit auf 1, wähle bei den Reglereinstellungen mit Spiel aus und lade die neuen Reglerparameter in den Umrichter. Es könnte sein, dass der Regler mit den gezeigten Einstellungen schwingt.

Du kannst sonst auch gerne bei unserer Servicehotline anrufen, dann gehen die Kollegen die Einstellungen und Möglichkeiten mal mit dir durch.


----------



## Andrax (29 November 2018)

Vielen Dank,

hat funktioniert. 
Aber erst nachdem ich den Umrichter auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt hatte.
Nach der erneuten IBN läuft er jetzt.
Das sind meine jetzigen Einstellungen:






Gruß

Andre


----------



## SEWSERVICE (29 November 2018)

Ok, jetzt ist der Regler allerdings sehr weich eingestellt, wenn die Eigenschaften nicht zufriedenstellend sind kann die Steifigkeit in 0,5 Schritten erhöht werden. 
Die kleinen CMP Motoren können durchaus mit Werten von 1,4 gefahren werden. Wen der Motor anfängt zu schwingen die Steifigkeit wieder reduzieren. 

Wurde die Lastträgheit ausgemessen? Wenn nicht kann dies auch noch über den Test gemacht werden um die Regeleigenschaften zu verbessern.


----------



## maxder2te (30 November 2018)

Andrax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 43606
> Anhang anzeigen 43607
> Anhang anzeigen 43608
> Anhang anzeigen 43609
> ...



Steifigkeit > 1.2 ist sehr sehr ungewöhnlich. Bevor man an der Steifigkeit dreht lieber mal mit der Lastträgheit runter!
Minimaldrehzahl <> 0 kann bei drehzahlgeregelten Antrieben verheerend sein.




SEWSERVICE schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt ist der Regler allerdings sehr weich eingestellt, wenn die Eigenschaften nicht zufriedenstellend sind kann die Steifigkeit in _0,5 _Schritten erhöht werden.
> Die kleinen CMP Motoren können durchaus mit Werten von 1,4 gefahren werden. Wen der Motor anfängt zu schwingen die Steifigkeit wieder reduzieren.
> 
> Wurde die Lastträgheit ausgemessen? Wenn nicht kann dies auch noch über den Test gemacht werden um die Regeleigenschaften zu verbessern.




*In 0,05 Schritten!!*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 November 2018)

> Minimaldrehzahl <> 0 kann bei drehzahlgeregelten Antrieben verheerend sein.


Ja, die Minimaldrehzahl 15 bei einem geregelten Servomotor hat mich auch schon sehr gewundert.


----------



## maxder2te (30 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, die Minimaldrehzahl 15 bei einem geregelten Servomotor hat mich auch schon sehr gewundert.



Solange nur die Drehzahlregelung (Betriebsart Servo) genutzt wird, ist das schon ok. Sobald aber Lageregelung  oder Halteregelung ins Spiel kommt, pendelt der Antrieb ständig zwischen +/-- 15 U/min hin und her - und das mit einer Frequenz zwischen 50 und 500 Hz - das hört man dann schon schön


----------



## Andrax (30 November 2018)

Danke für die Hinweise.
Die Minimaldrehzahl ist auf 0 eingestellt
Mit dem Servotunig warte ich noch. Mache ich erst wenn die Achsen dran hängen.
Aber erst mal die 3. Achse in Linuxcnc Konfigurieren und In-betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Andrax (30 November 2018)

OK,

nun habe ich doch noch Fragen. Ich hoffe Ihr habt soviel Geduld mit mir.

Ich habe die 3. Achse nun auch in Betrieb genommen.
Es ist ein MDX6B0055 mit einem CMP71M.
Vorweg, ich habe ihn im Handbetrieb getestet. Er läuft etwas ruppig an und bei Drehzahlwechsel reagiert er auch etwas Ruppig,
ansonsten läuft er super. Ich denke mal das liegt an den zu kleinen Rampen.

Im Positionierbetrieb sieht es allerdings anders aus.
Hier läuft der Servo extrem Rau und ratternd, gut das ich ihn ordentlich befestigt habe.
Die Ursache ist die Steuerung, sie übermittelt kontinuierlich neue Positionswerte (Bahnsteuerung).
Der Servo reagiert entsprechend heftig darauf indem er ständig abbremst und wieder beschleunigt.
Im Gegensatz zu dem Anderen Servo der erst gar nicht wollte. Dieser läuft schön ruhig.
Ich würd ihn gerne weicher Einstellen und habe bisher folgendes versucht.

Par910: Verstärkung 3.69 > 1
Par911: Pos Rampe1    1
Par912: Pos Rampe2    1
Par916: Ruckbegrenzt
Par933: Ruckzeit    0.005

Leider ohne Erfolg.
Könnte es an der Steifigkeit liegen?, diese liegt bei 1.15


Gruß

Andre


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2018)

Ja, kann an der Steifigkeit liegen


----------



## SEWSERVICE (1 Dezember 2018)

Wenn die Erweiterte Buspositionierung verwendet wird, werden die Parameter 911 und 912 durch die Vorgabe vom Bus überschrieben. 
Die Ruckzeit sollte in dem Fall mal auf 0.1 oder 0.2 eingestellt werden. Hierdurch wird der Anstieg der Beschleunigung reduziert. 
Die Verstärkung P910 ist nur für den Lageregler, um den Drehzahlregler weicher einzustellen, würde ich die Steifigkeit auf 1 oder sogar auf 0,9 einstellen. 
In welchem Intervall erhält der MDX neue Lagesollwerte?


----------



## Andrax (3 Dezember 2018)

guten Morgen,

Steuerungsseitig:
der Servo-thread läuft mit 0,8ms, Ethercat-bus Abtastrate 0,1ms.

Profibus:
Der Task-zyklus der Profibusklemme ist 1ms
Der Profibus läuft mit 12M im DP/MC Modus, Telegramm 6PD.

Weitere Einstellungen:
Beschl/ Abbremsrampe: 0
Die Steuerung übernimmt die Rampenfunktion mittels Drehzahlvorgabe.
Die Steifigkeit hab ich am Wochenende bis 0,7 getestet (Grenzwertig) und hab aktuell 0,9 eingestellt.
Lastträgheit 0
Kürzeste Rampe 0,3
Zeitraster 0,1s

Der P910 (Danke für die Information) steht bei 2.00
P933 steht bei 0.08, hier werde ich die Größeren Werte mal eintragen.
P938 5
P939 4

Schleppfehler:

Vf1000 mm/min (40 1/min) = ca.1,6 mm
Vf2000 mm/min (80 1/min) = ca. 3,6 mm
Vf3000 mm/min (120 1/min) = ca. 7 mm

Ich werd mal ein Video Einstellen, wo man sieht/ hört wie die 3 Servos laufen.

Ansonsten denke ich, wäre es Sinnvoll das Telegramm auf 3PD  zurückzustellen.
Das Ganze ohne ipos. Die Ansteuerung per Drehzahlvorgabe und Auswertung der Istposition über den Profibus.

Oder Hybrid, Analog von Außen über die Klemmen und Auswertung Istposition per Profibus.

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Andrax (4 Dezember 2018)

Jungs Ihr seid Spitze :sm24:

Nachdem ich gestern ein Video vom rauhen Lauf aufgenommen hatte,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxoBpZY5_ao

habe ich nochmals die Vorgeschlagenen Parameter angepasst.
Steifigkeit auf 0.9
Antrieb Spielfrei
Kürzeste geforderte Rampe 0
Ruckzeit 0,1

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpQrzx9-EhE&t=18s

Danke euch

Andre


----------



## Andrax (1 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mal das Thema wieder Auftauen.
Im Prinzip funktioniert der Aufbau, aber ich bin nicht zufrieden.
Ich will weg vom Profibus, da er viel zu langsam ist und mir massive Schleppfehler einhandelt.
Nur so als Gedankenspiel:
Die MDX61 unterstützen den Master Slave-betrieb.
Könnte man da nicht den X14 als Pulseingang benutzen und den SEW darüber steuern?
Also praktisch A/B Phase bzw. Pulse-sign

Gruß

Andre


----------



## SEWSERVICE (4 August 2020)

Wir empfehlen dies beim Gedankenspiel zu belassen, da die Klemme X14 u.a. als Inkrementalgeber-Eingang vorgesehen ist, um bspw. als Slave mittels Internem Synchronlauf einem Geber oder auch einem anderen Umrichter zu folgen. Jedenfalls sind (uns) Anwendungsfälle wie im Gedankenspiel erwähnt nicht bekannt, bei der eine Art Pulsgenerator als Sollwertquelle dient. Im speziellen Fall könnte aber vielleicht ein laufzeitoptimiertes IPOS-Programm helfen, um hier auf die Ansteuerung über den Feldbus schneller reagieren zu können, sofern im Umrichter ein Applikationsmodul zum Einsatz kommt!?


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2020)

Andrax schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss mal das Thema wieder Auftauen.
> Im Prinzip funktioniert der Aufbau, aber ich bin nicht zufrieden.
> ...



Irgendwo hab ich was von Linux-CNC gelesen.
Ich denke es wäre sinnvoller die MDX als reine Drehzahlregler zu betreiben. Evtl. sogar über Analog-Eingang.
Je nach Geber kannst du die Gebersignale der CMP-Motoren auskoppeln und mit Linux-CNC verheiraten.Oder du arbeitest mit eigenen Gebern für Linux-CNC


----------



## Andrax (5 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt muss ich mal zum Thema etwas länger ausholen.
Ja ich betreibe die Umrichter über Linuxcnc.
Aktuell ist die Topologie so:
Linuxcnc > Ethercat_hal_driver > Ethercat > el6731_Profibus > Profibus_12M > 3x SEW MDX61B 
Telegram: 12M mit 3PD
Der Aufwand das ganze zum laufen zu bekommen war wahnsinnig aufwändig.
Ich musste die el6731 mit dem Ethercat-configurator komplett konfigurieren, auslesen und dann eine entsprechende xml für den Ethercat_hal_driver schreiben.
Zusätzlich musste ein Modul (in C) geschrieben werden um das LOW-Byte mit dem HIGH-Byte zu tauschen.
Zunächst hatte ich die Umrichter mit direkten Fahrbefehlen (6 PD) betrieben.
Das hat aber überhaupt nicht funktioniert, da die Umrichter kein Fahrmodus mit verschleifen unterstützen.
Das heißt, mit jedem Fahrbefehl baut der Umrichter eine Abbremsrampe und Beschleunigungsrampe ein, auch wenn diese auf 0 bzw minimalwert eingestellt ist.
Dies zu umgehen ist scheinbar unmöglich.
Da Linuxcnc im Motion-Modus arbeitet, wird mit jedem Taskzyklus (Nanosek) ein neuer Zielpunkt berechnet und ausgegeben und der Bus mit entsprechenden Wegbefehlen befeuert. Die Servos sind mir vor lauter Brummen und kreischen bald vom Tisch gefallen und der Schleppfehler war > 20mm.
Also hab ich die ganze Sache umgeschrieben und betreibe die Servos im Drehzahlmodus.
Jetzt laufen sie ruhig aber den Schleppfehler bekomme ich nicht unter Kontrolle. Selbst wenn ich über das Werkstück schleiche, bekomme ich nie genaue Konturen hin.
1,6mm sind zuviel. Problem ist einfach die Zykluszeit vom Profibus und Ethercat.
Ich will den Profibus entfernen und Ethercat für die I/O belassen.

Jetzt evaluiere ich 2 Möglichkeiten:

a: 
Ich gehe über den DEH11B und nutze den SLAVE-Modus.
Wobei ich nicht weiß wie gut das funktioniert und wie schnell die SEW reagieren.
Wär aber halt kostengünstig weil schon da.
oder 

b:
Ich besorge mir eine Analogkarte, in dem Fall eine MESA fpga.
Kostenpunkt 300€++ mit dem Risiko, das es nicht besser wird.
Für mich als Privatperson sind 300€ nicht ohne.

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Bitsandbytes (19 Oktober 2021)

Um dieses alte Thema nochmal hochzuholen, ich stehe vor dem gleichen Thema. Also Movidrive B + LinuxCNC.
Wie ist das Thema ausgegangen?

Ich tendiere ja zu entweder einer DHR41b als Gateway von Sbus auf Ethercat (das unterstützt linuxCNC) oder aus der Hiperface Karte die Encoder rauszuschleifen (emulierte Encoderausgänge) und über eine spezielle MESA Karte die servos anzusteuern bzw encoder auszulesen.


----------



## maxder2te (20 Oktober 2021)

Bitsandbytes schrieb:


> Um dieses alte Thema nochmal hochzuholen, ich stehe vor dem gleichen Thema. Also Movidrive B + LinuxCNC.
> Wie ist das Thema ausgegangen?
> 
> Ich tendiere ja zu entweder einer DHR41b als Gateway von Sbus auf Ethercat (das unterstützt linuxCNC) oder aus der Hiperface Karte die Encoder rauszuschleifen (emulierte Encoderausgänge) und über eine spezielle MESA Karte die servos anzusteuern bzw encoder auszulesen.


Von der Antriebsseite her betrachtet gibt's nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Antrieb analog ansteuern, Geberspuren von DEH11 mittels Inkrementalgebernachbildung an die CNC weitergeben. 

2. Sbus direkt. Das macht nur Sinn wenn du eine CAN-Karte in einer CNC betreibst, deren Timing du genau im Griff hast. 

3. EtherCAT

Alle anderen Lösungen, die von einem anderen Bussystem auf Sbus umsetzen oder auf anderen Feldbuskarten aufsetzen sind viel zu langsam.


----------



## Andrax (20 Oktober 2021)

Tach,

ich hab umgestellt auf MESA 7i97 (Analog)
Encoder feedback über DEH11B
Alles andere hat leider keinen Sinn. Der Controller der Fu's ist für solche Aufgaben nicht ausgelegt.
Es gibt da mehrere unlösbare Probleme. Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich die näher erläutern.

grüße

Andre


----------

